# Michigan és környéke



## Lina_01 (2012 November 11)

Sziasztok!

Szeretnék a lehető legtöbbet megtudni Michiganről. Van itt valaki, aki ott él?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 November 12)

Egy picit konkrétabban, ha lehet.
Melyik része és mi érdekel?

Michigan (az állam) kb. Magyarországnyi lakossággal és 3 Magyarországnyi területtel bír (igaz majd a fele víz).

Egész más a Detroiti, a fővárosi (Lansing) vagy a vidéki (pl Battle Creek) életstílus, már amennyire tudom, mert nem lakom ugyan ott, de anno pár hónapot eltöltöttem abban az államban (is).


----------



## Pandora's Box (2012 November 12)

*Michigan állam, USA*



Lina_01 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szeretnék a lehető legtöbbet megtudni Michiganről. Van itt valaki, aki ott él?




1)
http://www.usatravel.hu/index.php?lap=allamfull&id=27

2)
http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michigan

3)
http://zoliusa.blogspot.ca/2010/10/michigan.html

4)
http://www.detroit.hu/index.php?menu=1&lang=1

5)
http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michigan-tó

6) - Detroit
http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Detroit

Üdv: _Pandora's Box_


----------



## Lina_01 (2012 November 12)

Nagyon köszi a linkeket, meg fogom nézni őket.
Ilyesmit szeretnék megtudni, hogy pl ott mik a főbb tudnivalók az adózásról, mik a feltételek hogy egyéni vállalkozóként dolgozzon ott valaki, milyenek az ingatlan bérlés árak, összességében drága-e az élet?
Bocs, ha túl általánosságban kérdeztem, de igazából mindent, amit csak lehet szeretnék megtudni róla.

Flamingo, érdekelnének a különböző településtípusok életstílusai is.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 November 13)

Felteszem az angolod perfekt, mert különben nincs sok értelme, hacsak nincsenek dollármillióid.


Lina_01 írta:


> Nagyon köszi a linkeket, meg fogom nézni őket.
> Ilyesmit szeretnék megtudni, hogy pl ott mik a főbb tudnivalók az adózásról, mik a feltételek hogy egyéni vállalkozóként dolgozzon ott valaki, milyenek az ingatlan bérlés árak, összességében drága-e az élet?
> Bocs, ha túl általánosságban kérdeztem, de igazából mindent, amit csak lehet szeretnék megtudni róla.


Itt egy rövid regisztráció után A Michigeni egyetem egy vállalkozási kurzusáról kaphatsz információt (ingyenesen).
Maga a tanfolyam (külföldieknek) 15 000 USD, tehát elég húzós, de az infó róla - szerintem jó kiindulási alap lehet.


> Flamingo, érdekelnének a különböző településtípusok életstílusai is.


Ahogy írtam, csupán pár hónapot töltöttem ott és az is több, mint tíz éve volt, tehát nem biztos, hogy az akkori tapasztalataim ma is helytállóak lennének, de:
Battle Creek (a Kellogs cég fővárosa) egy kb 50 000-es település tipikus kisvárosi jelleggel. Az (idegen) emberek kedvesek - igaz többnyire csak a felszínes érintkezésig jutsz el.
Az ismerősök készségesek, ha legalább a középosztály szintjén vannak (no nem a hazai értelemben vett, hanem az ottani szerint, még dívott a garden party, azaz inkább a kerti hétvégi grillezés, mint a filmeken. 
A még kisebb településeken, ahol szinte mindenki ismer mindenkit, még közvetlenebbek az emberek, igaz csak egy "eper fesztivál" erejéig találkoztam néhányukkal.
Lansing - a főváros nekem egy mini Austinnak tűnt (Austin Texas fővárosa). Itt már távolságtartóbbak az emberek és a viselkedésük is inkább városias, mint közvetlen.
Detroit (a volt főváros) tipikus metropolis. Nagy házak, siető emberek.
Egy nem túl nagy autósfelvonuláson (kb 2000 különféle autó) - olyan vidékiként néztek ránk külföldiekre.
Igaz a detroiti Greenfield Village, a Ford múzeummal, megint csak kedves, közvetlen emberek csapatával hozott össze, de figyelembe véve, hogy oda eleve kikapcsolódni mennek az emberek - ez nem csoda.
De mondom mindez a 2008-as válság előtt volt jóval.
Azóta sok változás történ(hetet)t.


----------



## Lina_01 (2012 November 15)

Azért köszi, hogy meséltél egy kicsit!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 November 16)

Szívesen, bár nem hinném, hogy sokra mentél a több mint 10 éves élményeimmel.
Ráadásul mindez a toronydöntögetés idején volt (WTC, 2011), ami jelentősen megváltoztatta az amerikaiak gondolkodását - ahogy legalábbis hallottam.


----------



## Lina_01 (2012 November 25)

Igen, tudom.


----------



## cooljack (2013 Április 12)

Bocs, ha túl általánosságban kérdeztem, de igazából mindent, amit csak lehet szeretnék megtudni róla.


----------

